
The Pitch: Behind the scenes of venture-capital financing (2001)  - staunch
http://www.nj.com/business/ledger/index.ssf?/news/stories/0909thepitch.html
======
corentin
Follow-up: the company they're talking about (Global Locate) was just acquired
by Broadcom:
<http://www.globallocate.com/PRESS/Press_Releases/Broadcom_To_Acquire_GL.htm>

